
Clint: Python Command-line Application Tools - jnoller
https://github.com/kennethreitz/clint
======
Pahalial
My first reaction was "oh man, this is going to make Sublime Text even more
ridiculously awesome."

After hearing myself think that, I finally bought a license.

------
famousactress
Awesome! I've wanted some better command line tools for python for a while
now. I'll certainly kick the tires. Any plans to make tab-completion a bit
smoother than it is by hand w/ readline?

~~~
mixmastamyk
sudo apt-get install bpython ;)

